# Dan Anderson and Roller Chain



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson opines on Roller Chain Lubrication.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...er_chain_rules/


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Biggest thing I have found with chains, is making sure you don't let them get too stretched before replacement. A worn chain will chew out a sprocket in no time. Chain is cheap, sprockets are horrendous! I priced a couple of sprockets for my NH round baler, and it floored me the price of them. I replaced every chain on it for just a tad over $200. Cheap insurance....


----------

